# Time to get SUPER PSYCHED: Doom



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2015)

Right people. Far as I am concerned, this is the reason and the ONLY reason I got a next gen console. I cannot wait. 






PSYCHED.


----------



## TheFuture (Dec 16, 2015)

zomg.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2015)

I have been trying a ton of xbox one titles to tide me over and NONE DO THE JOB  I almost died when I read Valve are no longer going to release Half-Life 3. To me it was Doom and Half-Life 3 that I was living and waiting for.

In the mean time I am getting pretty deadly in the Old Blood challenges. And I keep re playing the Old Town level on Uber. Damn epic. If you are the kind of cat with anger issues one hour of Old Blood has me calm as a kitten. I just pretend the zombies are people I know that piss me off.


----------



## TheFuture (Dec 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have been trying a ton of xbox one titles to tide me over and NONE DO THE JOB  I almost died when I read Valve are no longer going to release Half-Life 3. To me it was Doom and Half-Life 3 that I was living and waiting for.
> 
> In the mean time I am getting pretty deadly in the Old Blood challenges. And I keep re playing the Old Town level on Uber. Damn epic. If you are the kind of cat with anger issues one hour of Old Blood has me calm as a kitten. I just pretend the zombies are people I know that piss me off.


I cannot honestly say that I follow any type of game but I watched every minute of that DOOM trailer and salivated. Upon hearing about another Half Life I am both excited and dismayed that it will never happen because I love that series. Those two are definitely "classic" series. How about some Rise of the Triad and a better Wolfenstein with these kinds of graphics and finishers and such? What was that other one... Heretic? Hah


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2015)

TheFuture said:


> I cannot honestly say that I follow any type of game but I watched every minute of that DOOM trailer and salivated. Upon hearing about another Half Life I am both excited and dismayed that it will never happen because I love that series. Those two are definitely "classic" series. How about some Rise of the Triad and a better Wolfenstein with these kinds of graphics and finishers and such? What was that other one... Heretic? Hah


Wolfenstein?... Brother, you missed out BIG TIME. There are TWO new Wolfensteins. The New Order, which is the single best story I have ever come across, filled 4 DVD's for xbox 360, graphics are intense for an old console. Then there is The Old Blood. No story to speak of, but JUST WATCH THIS. This is the Old Town level set to Uber mode. Earlier parts of the game do not have zombies. I have played Old Town and The Graveyard up to the monster finish about a zillion times. FUN!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2015)

Here is the introduction level for The New Order. EEEEPPPIIIICCCC.






I vote The New Order as the best game ever made. Hands down and by a mile. You can find secret areas to play the ORIGINAL Wolfestein as a 'nightmare' lol lol lol


----------



## TheFuture (Dec 17, 2015)

Impressive. Gaming has come a long way since even HL episode 2. Are any of those available on PC?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2015)

TheFuture said:


> Impressive. Gaming has come a long way since even HL episode 2. Are any of those available on PC?


Yes as far as I know but I think you will need a BEAST of a machine for Old Blood... and it is only id software on this level IMO. Other developers arent worth the dirt stuck to id's beards. They truly set the bar.


----------

